# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  صورة حلوة

## غسان

صورة حلوة من مباراة التشيك والبرتغال 



لاحظ  نفس ربطة الشعر
اشارة الكابتن
نفس الرقم
نفس البوت

----------


## غسان

مشكور احمد الزعبي على الملاحظة

----------

